# Post Modern Interest Check



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

How would people feel about playing in a post-modern RP set in a kind of apocalyptic world?

I've got a solid storyline, and plenty of background for this so I'm just really checking how much interest this would get if I do put it up.

Not wanting to give to much away, but I can give a little bit of a teaser.

"*Operation Jericho. They said it would end everything, stop the war. They said that with that one precise strike, they could bring the world back into order and stop the wasting of lives. 

And it was so glorious. For the first time in almost one hundred years, the proud nations of the world, or at least those that were left, once more prepared to fight and die beside each other. The Triad, the UAA, Haven, all gathered to end the war that was tearing Earth apart. 

But how did it come to this, how did it come to nations turning upon nations, and war on a scale never seen before. To find the answer, we have to go back, way back."

Any kind of feedback on this would be great as I've been working on it for a while now.*"


----------



## Cleanser (Jul 27, 2013)

Sounds awesome. Are there going to be any futuristic elements (like cybernetics)?


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

The weapons will be pretty similar, although Snipers will be Coil Rifles.

And there may well be some kind of cybernetics or bionics.


----------



## Cleanser (Jul 27, 2013)

I'm also wondering if it's military based or if the characters can come from any background.


----------



## Chaplain-Grimaldus (Aug 4, 2013)

Very interesting.

I'm an infantryman so if I can be a soldier working for myself in a wild where government has gone to shit and every man is out for survival I'm in


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

It's going to me military-based, with the opening to the RP being a large-scale operation to win back control over South America


----------



## Chaplain-Grimaldus (Aug 4, 2013)

Well Logan Haze, ex British military now working for the worlds largest PMC will be there on the front line.

Edit: as soon as you throw up a recruitment pice with a back story and some guidelines I will give you a character, I already have a rough idea (going to base him on me but have a tragic family thing that causes me to go PMC)


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

I'm definitely tempted


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

i'm game if you'll have me oh mighty penguin in power armor


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

Nota bad idea but because of the variety of post-Modern/Apocalyptic RPG's I would ask thatyou clarify what your world is like. You saY it's "Post-Modern" yet you talk of war and nations; of military strikes. Thatall sounds like a World War 3 scenario; not "Post-Modern"

I am interested, but please do clarify this if and when you post your openeing Recruitment phase. Otherwise youwill look like "Borderlands," half good/half shit.


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

Post modern literally means "after""now". So it's not exactly a set scenario, it's just any time in the future.

Thanks for the show of hands guys, will look to speed up work for this RP.


----------



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

count me in


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

No problem, best of luck and make it a catchy story.


----------



## Therizza (Jul 29, 2010)

I'm in


----------



## flash43 (Apr 14, 2012)

Consider my intrest well and truly noticed, would you be interested in my concepting? For weapons and suchlike? I'm in the doldrums of my sci-fi at the moment and have a Post-Modern thing going on.


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

Good to see you back flash. Put some stuff together then send it my way and I'll tell you what I think.


----------



## VixusKragov (Feb 21, 2012)

I'll be watching out for recruitment threads, might throw in a character for consideration.


----------

